# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  دانلود + آموزش استفاده از درگاه اینترنتی بانک ملت و سایر بانک ها

## hamidhassas

سلام

 چون امروزه یکی از راه های دریافت وجه از طریق درگاه های بانکی هست و اکثر برنامه نویسان در پروژه های خودشون از این امکان استفاده میکنن و اکثر دوستان توی استفاده از این درگاه ها دچاز مشکل هستن یک اسکریپت نوشتم و آماده کردم که به دوستان کمک میکنه از اون توی پروژه های خودشون استفاده کنن و یا حداقل از اون الگو بگیرن تا بتونن پروژه های خودشون رو تکمیل کنن.

اگر دوستان کسی اسکریپتی از بانک های دیگه هم داره میتونه برای دیگر دوستان در اینجا قرار بده



*این اسکریپت با نام آسان پرداخت حساس کامپیوتر هست با امکانات زیر:

**برخی از امکانات جدید در نسخه 3.9**( زمان انتشار 1395/12/15 )*


* 

امکان دریافت مشخصات کاربران و زخیره سازی اطلاعاتی قبل و بعد از پرداخت با امکاناتی چون ( نام و نام خانوادگی، آدرس ایمیل، شماره تلفن، آدرس، مبلغ، توضیحات ، زمان واریز وجه و ...) در دیتابیس هست.امکان مشخص نمودن کلیه وضعیت پرداخت ها که از طرف بانک تعیین میشه مثل ( پرداخت موفق، پرداخت ناموفق، خطا در اتصال به بانک، موجودی نا کافی و ......) تا 90 وضعیت تعیین می شود.قابلیت ثبت هر پرداخت و تعیین وضعیت پرداخت برای هر شخصامکان صدور بن تخفیف برای کاربرانامکان ایجاد بن تخفیف به صورت مدت دارامتیاز بندی کاربران بر اساس میزان دفعات و مبالغ خریدامکان چاپ و صدور فاکتورثبت جزئیات کامل کاربر پرداخت کننده ( همانند IP، مشخصات سیستم، زمان و تاریخ اقدام به باز نمودن درگاه و .... )هماهنگ سازی با سیستم شاپرکافزایش امنیت در هنگام دریافت اطلاعات از کاربررفع باگ های موجود ( بروزشده در 1394/07/27)زخیره آدرس IP کاربر واریز کننده وجه و بررسی اطلاعات وی پس از پرداخت برای افزایش امنیت و جلوگیری از تغییر اطلاعات پس از پرداختبررسی دسترسی های مجاز به صفحه پرداختارسال ایمیل جزئیات پرداخت به مشتریارسال و اطلاع دادن به مدیر سایت از آخرین وضعیت فروش محصولات( جدید )امکان اتصال به ورد پرس و سایر CMS های فروشگاهی و ... تنهای برای نسخه فروشگاهی ( جدید )غیره

 نمایش دمو:*  http://www.hassas-computer.ir/demo/bank/mellat/bank3

*لینک دانلود:* http://www.hassas-computer.ir/preview.php?post=208

*پسورد فایل:* www.hassas-computer.ir

----------


## cpuram

> *آموزش استفاده*


که فرمودین کجاست؟

----------


## hamidhassas

اسکریپت رو دانلود کنید تو هر فایل بالای هر کدی توضیحات مربوط به اون هست

----------


## misaqkfm

سلام دوستان عزیز جدیدترین کلاس ها و کدهای اتصال به درگاه بانک ملت (با سیستم شاپرک) در تاپیک زیر دنبال کنید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...85%D9%84%D8%AA

----------


## Tarragon

> سلام دوستان عزیز جدیدترین کلاس ها و کدهای اتصال به درگاه بانک ملت (با سیستم شاپرک) در تاپیک زیر دنبال کنید
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...85%D9%84%D8%AA


اگر دقت کنید این قسمت PHP هستش نه ASP یا .NET :)

----------


## mtkzzzz

من دمو رو باز کردم . آنتی ویروس بیددیفندر من گفت این صفحه امن نیست !
آیا اسکریپت شما ایراد داره ؟
ممکنه از این اسکریپت استفاده کنم و سایتم من دچار مشکل بشه ؟؟؟
اصلا موارد امنتی در این اسکریپت لحاظ شده ؟

----------


## hamidhassas

آنتی ویروست مشکل داره

اصلا موارد امنتی در این اسکریپت لحاظ شده ؟
اینکارا رو بانک انجام میده نه شما 

کلا شما بجز کد نویسی ایمن صفحات خودتون نمیتونیت امنتیت قسمت کارای بانک رو انجام بدی شما یک مقدار میفرستی ففط به سرور بانک و بان همه کارا رو انجام میده و بعد یک مقدار برا شما ارسال میکنه همین

----------


## mtkzzzz

> آنتی ویروست مشکل داره


آنتی ویروس که مشکل نداره ! نزدیک یکساله که اینو دارم تا حالا یکی دو صفحه رو گفته که صفحه مخرب..



> اصلا موارد امنتی در این اسکریپت لحاظ شده ؟


منظورم اینه که دیتاهایی که یوزر وارد میکنه باید در دیتابیس ذخیره بشه. از این طرف رو میگم نه سمت بانک رو.

----------


## moonice

دوست عزیز من اینو نصب کردم و این ارورو میده

		 				  						  FaultArray
(
    [faultcode] => soap:Client
    [faultstring] => Unmarshalling Error: For input string: "" 
)

----------


## hamidhassas

در مرحله ارسال اطلاعات یا دریافت

----------


## moonice

درمرحله ارسال

----------


## hamidhassas

> دوست عزیز من اینو نصب کردم و این ارورو میده
> 
>                                                      FaultArray
> (
>     [faultcode] => soap:Client
>     [faultstring] => Unmarshalling Error: For input string: "" 
> )


شما نمیتونید از روی لوکال به سرور متصل بشید این کار و فقط از روی هاست و دادن رمز عبور به برنامه و داشتن مجوز از سوی بانک میتونید درگاه رو باز کنید

----------


## nasirb

سلام دوست عزیز و ممنون بابت کاری که انجام دادی
ببخشید من وقتی روی دانلود فایل کلیک می کنم می گه فایل موجود نیست !
امکانش هست دوباره آپلود کنید و یا یکی از دوستان که این اسکریپت رو داره به من هم بده ! آخه خیلی لازم دارم 
ممنون

----------


## hamidhassas

*در صورتی که از پروکسی یا وی پی ان استفاده کنید خطای 404 را مشاهده میکنید لینک درست می باشد*

----------


## soheilsaghian

درود
واقعاً ممنون هستم
در صورت کارکرد صحیح با شما تماس میگیرم بابت شخصی سازی و انجام یک پروژه
اما فعلاً خطا میده :

*Error*HTTP Error: Unsupported HTTP response status 503 Service Unavailable (soapclient->response has contents of the response)




فکر کنم از سمت سرور هست

----------


## hamidhassas

*در هفته های آینده منتظر اسکریپت کامل و جدید با امکانات بسیار باشید
**برخی از امکانات جدید در نسخه 3 ( زمان انتشار 1393/09/28 )

1- رهگیری مبلغ واریزی 
2- امکان ثبت جزئیات کاربر پرداخت کننده ( IP و اطلاعات سیستمی )
3- امکان باز پرداخت وجه به کاربر
4- امکان جستجو در آرشیو و سوابق کاربر
5- امتیاز بندی کاربر
6- امکان صدور بن تخفیف برای کاربران
7- مدیرت حساب بانکی
**8-امور مالی
9- تشخصیص موقعیت کاربران به صورت آنلاین
**10- سیستم فروش محصولات
11- آمار
12- ...


* 
 
 *دوستان اگر کسی از این اسکریپت خوشش اومد و خواست از همون لینک دمو میتونید هر مبلغی که خواستید به سایت کمک کنید.*

----------


## hamidhassas

*نسخه 2 منتشر شد*

----------


## hamid_computer3

من اسکریپ رو رو هاست نصب کردم فقط ی مشکل دارم چطوری میتونم کاری کنم که موقع ارسال فرم پیغام شناسه پرداخت رو نده و تا دکمه پرداخت رو زدم مستقیم به بانک بره

----------


## hamidhassas

در فایل Index.php کد زیر رو حذف کنم


```
echo "<script>alert('" . $Clear_resultStr2 . " :شناسه پرداخت شما ');</script>";
```

----------


## hamid_computer3

ممنون
ی سوال داشتم این گذینه استعلام از بانک برای چه کاری هست

----------


## hamidhassas

> ممنون
> ی سوال داشتم این گذینه استعلام از بانک برای چه کاری هست


گذینه استعلام از بانک زمانی استفاده میشود که شما بخواهید ببینید آیا وجه به حساب شما واریز شده است یا خیر

----------


## hamid_computer3

سلام میخواستم بدونم آیا زمانی که یک کاربر در هنگام پرداخت از یک *** یا ف.ی.ل.ت.ر.شکن استفاده کنه بعد از پرداخت چون بانک ملت اجازه واریز وجه از IP های خارج از ایران رو نمیده برنامه آسان پرداخت شما واریز ها رو ثبت میکنه؟

----------


## raha-23

ممنون خيلي عالي بود .

----------


## hamidhassas

*این اسکریپت با نام آسان پرداخت حساس کامپیوتر با امکانات زیر برای استفاده شما دوستان قرار داده شده است:*

امکان دریافت مشخصات کاربران و زخیره سازی اطلاعاتی قبل و بعد از پرداخت با امکاناتی چون ( نام و نام خانوادگی، آدرس ایمیل، شماره تلفن، آدرس، مبلغ، توضیحات ، زمان واریز وجه و ...) در دیتابیس هست.امکان مشخص نمودن کلیه وضعیت پرداخت ها که از طرف بانک تعیین میشه مثل ( پرداخت موفق، پرداخت ناموفق، خطا در اتصال به بانک، موجودی نا کافی و ......) تا 90 وضعیت تعیین می شود.قابلیت ثبت هر پرداخت و تعیین وضعیت پرداخت برای هر شخصامکان صدور بن تخفیف برای کاربرانامکان ایجاد بن تخفیف به صورت مدت دارامتیاز بندی کاربران بر اساس میزان دفعات و مبالغ خریدامکان چاپ و صدور فاکتورثبت جزئیات کامل کاربر پرداخت کننده ( همانند IP، مشخصات سیستم، زمان و تاریخ اقدام به باز نمودن درگاه و .... )هماهنگ سازی با سیستم شاپرکافزایش امنیت در هنگام دریافت اطلاعات از کاربررفع باگ های موجود *( بروزشده در 1395/12/12)*زخیره آدرس IP کاربر واریز کننده وجه و بررسی اطلاعات وی پس از پرداخت برای افزایش امنیت و جلوگیری از تغییر اطلاعات پس از پرداختبررسی دسترسی های مجاز به صفحه پرداختارسال ایمیل جزئیات پرداخت به مشتریارسال و اطلاع دادن به مدیر سایت از آخرین وضعیت فروش محصولاتاستعلام وجه دریافتی از بانکقابلیت اتصال به تمامی فروشگاه سازها و CMS ها ( تنها در نسخه فروشگاه ساز ) غیره



*نسخه پیشرفته*
*نسخه فروشگاهی*


تعداد دفعات نصب بروی هاست های مختلف
نامحدود
نامحدود

ثبت مشخصات کاربر



بررسی صحت اطلاعات



بررسی صحت مقادیر ورودی



هماهنگ سازی با سیستم شاپرک



ثبت اطلاعات مکانی کاربر



بررسی IP کاربر



پنل مدیرت بر واریز ها



واریز وجه به حساب



دریافت تائیده پرداخت ها



باز پرداخت وجه به کاربر



ثبت پرداخت



وضعیت پرداخت ها
80 وضعیت
96 وضعیت

بررسی دسترسی های مجاز به صفحه پرداخت



امنیت
95%
99%

ثبت و صدور رسید پرداخت ( فاکتور )



رهگیری مبلغ واریزی



امکان صدور بن تخفیف برای کاربران



امکان جستجو سوابق واریز ها



امکان بدست آوردن سوابق واریز های کاربران



امور مالی



امکان ثبت جزئیات کامل کاربر پرداخت کننده



امتیاز بندی کاربر



ارسال اطلاعات پرداخت به ایمیل کاربر پس از خرید



ارسال اطلاعات پرداخت به ایمیل مدیر سایت



سیستم فروش محصولات اختصاصی
افزودن سفارشی


امکان ارسال SMS به کاربران
افزودن سفارشی
افزودن سفارشی

نصب و راه اندازی بر روی هاست با TeamViewer
رایگان
رایگان

بروز رسانی و رفع باگ ها



پشتیبانی برای یک هاست







مدت پشتیبانی از زمان خرید
3 ماه
6 ماه





*درگاه بانک صادرات

درگاه بانک سپه

درگاه بانک کشاورزی

درگاه بانک ملت


**
 اطلاعات بیشتر درگاه بانک کشاورزی: http://www.hassas-computer.com/preview?post=781

اطلاعات بیشتر درگاه بانک صادرات:  http://www.hassas-computer.com/preview?post=782

اطلاعات بیشتر درگاه بانک سپه: http://www.hassas-computer.com/preview?post=783

اطلاعات بیشتر درگاه بانک ملت: http://www.hassas-computer.com/preview?post=208

*

----------


## hamid_computer3

ممنون خيلي عالي بود .

----------


## mohammadrasoul

چطوری میشه در نسخه رایگان تخفیف خاصی به یک کاربر خاص داد؟

----------


## hamidhassas

> چطوری میشه در نسخه رایگان تخفیف خاصی به یک کاربر خاص داد؟


نسخه رایگان فاقد هر گونه امکاناتی می باشد

----------


## hamid_computer3

چطوری میتونم کاری کنم که وقتی پرداخت با موفقیت انجام شده بود یک ایمیل حاوی لینک دانلود برای کاربر ارسال بشه؟

----------


## hamidhassas

> چطوری میتونم کاری کنم که وقتی پرداخت با موفقیت انجام شده بود یک ایمیل حاوی لینک دانلود برای کاربر ارسال بشه؟


در فایل callback.php در تقریبا انتهای صفحه در قسمت $sent_maile می توانید آدرس ایمیل خود و یا هر شخصی که می خواهید اطلاعات برای آن ارسال گردد را وارد نمائید.

----------


## mohamad1392

با عرض سلام دوستان.من یه سایت درباره برنامه ریزی کنکور انتخاب رشته کنکور ، ثبت نام کنکور ، ثبت نام علمی کاربردی ، روش مطالعه و کلا مطالب مرتبط با کنکور راه اندازی کردم.میخواستم برای انجام انتخاب رشته هزینه ی معینی رو دریافت کنم و هر فرد با پر کردن فرم مورد نظر در انتها به درگاه پرداخت برسه.از یه افزونه درگاه ملت در وردپرس سیتی استفاده کردم اما نتیجه نگرفتم.چه افزونه یا راهکاری رو پیشنهاد میکنید که امنیت خوبی هم داشته باشه؟

----------


## d68715

بسیار عالی بود ولی متاسفانه هنوز به درستی معلوم نیست که ترتیب استفاده از تابع های پرداختی | استعلام | برگشت استعلام چطور باشه بهینه هست ! من دو نوع استراتژی دیدم تو کد ها خود بانک هم داخل فایل نمونه PHP متاسفانه اصلا استاندارد ننوشته حالا این اسکریپ ظاهر خوبه...




*طراحی سایت در ارومیه*

----------


## hamid_computer3

> با عرض سلام دوستان.من یه سایت درباره برنامه ریزی کنکور انتخاب رشته کنکور ، ثبت نام کنکور ، ثبت نام علمی کاربردی ، روش مطالعه و کلا مطالب مرتبط با کنکور راه اندازی کردم.میخواستم برای انجام انتخاب رشته هزینه ی معینی رو دریافت کنم و هر فرد با پر کردن فرم مورد نظر در انتها به درگاه پرداخت برسه.از یه افزونه درگاه ملت در وردپرس سیتی استفاده کردم اما نتیجه نگرفتم.چه افزونه یا راهکاری رو پیشنهاد میکنید که امنیت خوبی هم داشته باشه؟


نسخه فروشگاهی را خریداری کردم و با ورد پرس بدون مشکل کار میکنه و خیلی ساده میشه استفاده کرد

----------


## hamidhassas

سلام

دوستان اگر سمپل درگاه بانک ملی و یا تجارت و پاسارگاد و ... اگر دارند میتوانند در اینجا قرار دهند به صورت رایگان درگاه آن نوشته میشه و در اختیارتان قرار میدهم

----------


## hamidhassas

کسی سمپل جید بانک ملت داره ارسال کنه

----------

